# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Игра "Чтобы..."

## Akasey

вы смотрите на последнее до вас умозаключение и пишите что *НУЖНО* для того чтобы оно выполнялось.

ПРИМЕР:
ЧТОБЫ ПОПАСТЬ В КИНОТЕАТР, НУЖНО ИМЕТЬ БИЛЕТ!
ЧТОБЫ КУПИТЬ БИЛЕТ, НУЖНО ИМЕТЬ ДЕНЬГИ!



Чтобы ходить, нужнуметь ходить

----------


## Stych

Что бы уметь ходить нужно иметь НОГИ))

----------


## Sanych

Что бы иметь ноги, нужно родиться человеком.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы быть человеком, нужно учиться

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Чтобы учиться, нужен стимул

----------


## Stych

Что бы иметь стимул, надо иметь цель.

----------


## vova230

Чтобы иметь цель, нужно иметь мечту.

----------


## Akasey

Чтобы мечтать, не нужно быть дураком

----------


## VirDignus

что бы не быть дураком, нужно не думать об этом

----------


## Jemal

Что бы не думать об этом, нужно быть нетрезвым

----------


## Akasey

чтобы быть нетрезвым, нужно быть пьяным

----------


## Pasha_49

Чтобы быть пьяным, нужно найти повод)

----------


## VirDignus

что бы найти повод, нужно знать даты

----------


## Akasey

чтобы знать даты, нужен календарь

----------


## Marusja

что бы иметь календарь, нужно его купить

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Чтобы купить календарь, нужно продать шкаф

----------


## Jemal

Что бы продать шкаф, надо написать объявление

----------


## Akasey

чтобы написать объявление, нужно чтоб было на чём писать

----------


## Адмирал

чтоб было на чём писать, нужно сходить в магазин

----------


## Alex

Чтобы сходить в магазин, нужно оторваться от компьютера

----------


## Адмирал

нужно оторваться от компьютера, нужно захотеть

----------


## Akasey

чтобы захотеть, нужно поесть

----------


## Irina

чтобы поесть нужно приготовить

----------


## Akasey

чтобы приготовить, нужно уметь

----------


## Irina

Чтобы уметь нужно учиться

----------


## Akasey

чтобы учиться, нужно время

----------


## Irina

Чтобы было время нужно его найти

----------


## Адмирал

чтобы его найти, нужно хорошенько подумать

----------


## Irina

чтобы подумать, нужно включить мозг

----------


## Akasey

чтобы включить мозг, нужен адреналин РАШ

----------


## Irina

Чтобы был адреналин РАШ нужны деньги.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы были деньги, нужно работать

----------


## HARON

Что бы работать,нужен стимул.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы был стимул, нужно поспать!

----------


## BIGm[]n

чтобы поспать  , нужно поесть!( ну и выпить заодно)

----------


## Irina

Чтобы выпить нужно спиртное.

----------


## Jemal

Что бы было спиртное нужно поднять зад с сходить в магазин.

----------


## Irina

Чтоб сходить в магазин нужно одеться.

----------


## Jemal

Что бы одеться нужно вспомнить, где бросил одежду.

----------


## Irina

Чтобы вспомнить где бросил одежду нужно позвать на помощь вторую половину.

----------


## Jemal

Что позвать на помощь вторую половину, нужно что бы она была дома.

----------


## Irina

чтобы вторая половина была дома, нужно её сначала завести.

----------


## Jemal

Что ее завести нужно с ней сначала познакомиться

----------


## Irina

Чтобы познакомиться нужно ей понравиться.

----------


## Jemal

Что бы ей понравиться, нужно ее удивить.

----------


## Irina

Чтобы её удивить, нужно выделиться.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы выделиться, нужно быть заметным!

----------


## Jemal

Что бы быть заметным нужно носить фликеры)

----------


## Irina

Чтобы носить фликер нужно его прикрепить куда нибудь.

----------


## Адмирал

что бы носить фликер, нужно его найти

----------


## Akasey

чтобы его найти, нужно ходить по улицам ночью

----------


## Jemal

Что бы ходить по улице ночью, нужно иметь фонарик.

----------


## Адмирал

что б ходить по улицам ночью, нужна знать куда идёш

----------


## Akasey

чтобы знать куда идти, нужно иметь карту

----------


## Irina

Чтобы иметь карту нужно её составить

----------


## Jemal

Что бы составить карту, нужно исследовать местность.

----------


## Irina

Чтобы исследовать местность нужно взять с собой друга.

----------


## Jemal

Что бы взять с собой друга нужно его позвать.

----------


## Irina

Чтобы его позвать нужно ему позвонить.

----------


## Jemal

Что бы ему позвонить нужно убедиться, что он уже\еще не спит.

----------


## Irina

Чтобы убедиться что друг не спит нужно позвонить два раза))

----------


## Jemal

Что бы позвонить 2 раза нужно дважды найти номер в телефонной книжке.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы дважды найти номер, нужно чтоб двоилось

----------


## Irina

Чтобы двоилось нужно дойти до кондицииe:

----------


## Jemal

Что бы двоилось нужно расфокусировать взгляд.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы расфркусировать, нужен фокус

----------


## Irina

Чтобы был фокус нужен фокусник

----------


## Jemal

Что бы был фокусник, нужно зайти в ближаший цирк.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы зайти в цирк , нужно приехать в Минск

----------


## Jemal

Что бы приехать в Минск, нужно знать в какую сторону ехать.

----------


## Irina

Чтобы знать в какую сторону ехать нужен компас

----------


## BIGm[]n

что бы был транспорт нуна права (или не нуна?
)

----------


## Akasey

не нуна, а на велосипед нуна или не нуна?

----------


## Jemal

Нуна,а на тачку строительную нуна?

----------


## Irina

нужно, чтобы не нарушать технику безопасности

----------


## Jemal

Что-бы получить права нужно пойти в авто\велосидепо\тачко-школу

----------


## vova230

чтобы пойти в школу нужно горшок перерасти

----------


## Irina

Чтобы горшок перерасти нужно хорошо кушать и маму слушать

----------


## Akasey

чтобы пойти, нужно кашу есть

----------


## vova230

чтобы кашу есть нужно ложку иметь

----------


## Irina

Чтобы ложку иметь нужно её помыть

----------


## Akasey

чтобы её помытЬ, нужно заплатить за воду!

----------


## Irina

Чтобы заплатить за воду нужно заработать денежку

----------


## Jemal

чтобы заработать денежку нужно продать ложку

----------


## Akasey

чтобы продать ложку, нужно найти рынок

----------


## Jemal

Что бы найти рынок нужно спросить у прохожего.

----------


## Irina

Чтобы спросить у прохожего нужно говорить с ним на одном языке

----------


## Jemal

Что бы говорить с ним на его языке нужно обзавестись словариком.

----------


## Irina

Что бы обзавестись словариком нужно сходить в библиотеку.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы сходить в библиотеку, нужно знать дорогу

----------


## Jemal

Что бы знать дорогу, нужно посмотреть на указатель.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы посмотреть на указатель, нужно поднять голову

----------


## Irina

Что бы поднять голову нужно не злоупотреблять спиртным

----------


## Адмирал

что бы не злоупотреблять спиртным, нужно пить сладкое шампанское

----------


## Olesya

Что бы пить сладкое шампанское надо его любить)))

----------


## Irina

Что бы любить шампанское нужно быть его знатоком

----------


## Адмирал

что бы быть его знатоком нужно нужно пробовать и помнить

----------


## Irina

Что бы помнить нужно не пробовать.

----------


## Адмирал

нужно пробовать но с чувством ...

----------


## Irina

Что бы с чувством нужно делать это любя.

----------


## Адмирал

чтобы делать любя нужно любить

----------


## Irina

Чтобы любить нужно уступать

----------


## Vanya

каб саступаць, трэба мець розум

----------


## Irina

Чтобы иметь разум нужно умным родиться

----------


## Akasey

чтобы родиться умным, нужно быть делаться не пальцем и не палкой

----------


## Irina

Чтобы делаться не пальцем и не палкой
нужно очень постараться

----------


## Jemal

что очень постараться, нужна сила воли

----------


## Akasey

чтобы постараться, нужно прочитать немало соответствующей литературы

----------


## Irina

Чтобы прочитать нужно быть грамотным)))

----------


## Jemal

что бы быть грамотным, нужно иметь "грамоту"

----------


## Irina

Чтобы иметь грамоту нужно её заработать

----------


## Akasey

чтобы заработать, нужно трудиться

----------


## Irina

чтобы трудиться нужно знать для чего

----------


## Jemal

что бы знать для чего, нужно включить мозг

----------


## Akasey

чтобы включить мозг, нужно сникерснуть

----------


## -=NarKoT=-

Чтобы сникерснуть, нужна дойти до лорька...

----------


## Jemal

что бы дойти до лорька нужно крепко держаться на ногах

----------


## -=NarKoT=-

что бы крепко держатся на ногах надо Подружится с волком, его ноги кормят)

----------


## Irina

чтобы подружиться с волком нужно сходить в цирк

----------


## Akasey

чтобы сходить в цирк, нужно построить его в Сморгонях

----------


## Irina

чтобы построить его в Сморгони нужно найти спонсора

----------


## Akasey

чтобы найти спонсора, нужно иметь связи

----------


## Jemal

чтобы иметь связи,  нужно найти оператора связи.

----------


## Irina

чтобы найти оператора связи надо прогуляться по городу

----------


## Jemal

что бы прогуляться по городу нужно, что бы погода была хорошая

----------


## Irina

что бы погода была хорошая нужно жить в Рио

----------


## Alva

чтобы жить в Рио нужно иметь белые штаны

----------


## Irina

чтобы иметь белые штаны нужно стирать их Тайдом)))

----------


## Alva

чтобы стирать тайдом нужно увидеть рекламу

----------


## Irina

чтобы увидеть рекламу нужно иметь зрение

----------


## Alva

чтобы иметь зрение нужно кушать витамин А

----------


## Irina

чтобы кушать витамин А нужно посетить аптеку

----------


## Alva

чтобы посетить аптеку нужно обуться

----------


## Irina

чтобы обуться нужна обувь

----------


## Alva

чтобы была обувь нужно работать на фабрике Белвест

----------


## Irina

Чтобы работать на фабрике Белвест нужно жить в Витебске

----------


## Alva

чтобы жить в Витебске нужно много смелости

----------


## Irina

Чтобы было много смелости нужно сначала сильно испугаться

----------


## Alva

чтобы сильно испугаться нужно услышать "милый, я беременна"

----------


## Irina

чтобы это услышать нужно ни о чем не думать в процессе

----------


## Alva

чтобы ниочем не думать в процессе нужно быть мертвецки пьяным

----------


## Irina

чтобы быть мертвецки пьяным нужно встретиться с друзьями ( о почти стихи получились)))

----------


## Alva

чтобы с друзьями получились почти стихи нужно быть пушкиным

----------


## Irina

Чтобы быть Пушкиным нужно иметь талант

----------


## Alva

чтобы иметь талант нужно родиться в рубашке

----------


## Irina

чтобы родиться в рубашке нужно быть долгожданным ребенком

----------


## Alva

чтобы быть долгожданным ребёнком нужна большая любовь

----------


## Irina

чтобы была большая любовь нужно встретить именно свою вторую половинку

----------


## Alva

чтобы встретить именно свою вторую половинку нужно знать где искать

----------


## Irina

чтобы знать где искать нужно знать чего хочешь

----------


## Alva

чтобы знать чего хочешь нужно слушать себя

----------


## Irina

чтобы слушать себя нужно не слушать других

----------


## Alva

чтобы не слушать других нужно быть глухим

----------


## Irina

чтобы быть глухим нужно сходить на рок-концерт

----------


## Alva

чтобы сходить на рок-концерт нужен длинный хаир

----------


## Irina

чтобы иметь длинные волосы нужно не стричься

----------


## Alva

чтобы не стричься нужно потерять ножницы

----------


## Marusja

что бы потерять ножницы нужно их сначала приобрести

----------


## Jemal

что бы их приобрести, нужно сходить в канцелярский магазин.

----------


## Irina

чтобы сходить в канцелярский магазин нужно найти кошелек

----------


## Alva

чтобы найти кошелёк нужно вспомнить куда его положил

----------


## Irina

чтобы вспомнить куда положил кошелек нужно спросить у жены)))

----------


## Alva

счтобы спросить у жены нужно чтобы она была в хорошем настроении

----------


## Irina

чтобы жена была в хорошем настроении нужно сделать ей комплимент

----------


## Alva

чтобы сделать ей комплимент нужно чтобы она была красавицей))

----------


## Irina

чтобы жена была красавицей нужно не жалеть на неё средств

----------


## Alva

чтобы не жалеть на неё средств нужно её бесконечно любить...

----------


## Irina

чтобы любить бесконечно нужно быть обоюдно счастливыми

----------


## Alva

чтобы быть обоюдно счастливыми нужно чтобы любовь была взаимной

----------


## Irina

чтобы любовь была взаимной нужно найти вторую половинку себя

----------


## Alva

чтобы найти вторую половинку себя нужно чтобы и вторая половинка тебя тоже искала

----------


## Irina

чтобы вторая половинка искала должна помочь судьба

----------


## Alva

чтобы помогла судьба её нужно очень разжалобить

----------


## Irina

чтобы разжалобить судьбу нужно быть оч хорошим человеком

----------


## Alva

чтобы быть оч.хорошим человеком нужно не быть равнодушным

----------


## Irina

чтобы не быть равнодушным нужно сопереживать

----------


## Alva

чтобы сопереживать нужно сочувствовать

----------


## Irina

чтобы сочувствовать нужно уметь понимать людей

----------


## Akasey

чтобы понимать людей, нужно знать русский язык

----------


## Irina

чтобы знать русский язык нужно много читать

----------


## Alva

чтобы много читать нужно быть романтиком

----------


## Irina

чтобы быть романтиком нужно тонко чувствовать жизнь

----------


## Alva

чтобы тонко чувствовать жизнь нужно быть девушкой))

----------


## Irina

чтобы быть девушкой нужна молодость

----------


## Alva

чтобы была молодость нужно вернуться в прошлое

----------


## Irina

чтобы вернуться в прошлое нужно построить машину времени)))

----------


## Alva

чтобы построить машину времени нужно быть гением

----------


## Irina

чтобы быть гением нужно быть неординарным

----------


## Alva

чтобы быть неординарным нужно парадоксально мыслить

----------


## Irina

чтобы парадоксально мыслить нужно иметь фантазию

----------


## Alva

чтобы иметь фантазию нужно видеть то, чего не видят другие

----------


## Irina

чтобы это видеть нужно быть ребенком-индиго

----------


## Alva

чтобы быть ребёнком-индиго нужно не быть карабасом-барабасом)))

----------


## Irina

чтобы не быть карабасом-барабасом нужно бриться)))

----------


## Alva

чтобы бриться нужно чтобы не дрожали руки

----------


## Irina

чтобы не дрожали руки нужно не злоупотреблять спиртным

----------


## Alva

чтобы не злоупотреблять спиртным нужно быть хадоркиным))

----------


## Irina

чтобы быть Хадоркиным нужно не пить и не курить

----------


## Akasey

чтобы не пить и не курить, нужно быть язвенником или дегенератом

----------


## Irina

Чтобы быть язвенником нужно не заботиться о своем здоровье.

----------


## Jemal

что бы не заботиться о здоровье, нужно быть пофигистом.

----------


## Irina

чтобы быть пофигистом нужно быть смелым

----------


## Alva

чтобы бвть смелым нужно ничего не бояться

----------


## Irina

чтобы ничего не бояться нужно быть глупым

----------


## Alva

чтобы стать глупым нужно влюбиться

----------


## Irina

Не факт. Но чтобы влюбится нужно одеть розовые очки.)

----------


## Alva

чтобы одеть розовые очки нужно снять солнцезащитные))

----------


## Irina

чтобы снять солнцезащитные нужно дождаться плохой погоды

----------


## Alva

чтобы дождаться плохой погоды нужно чтобы наступил октябрь

----------


## Irina

чтобы наступил октябрь нужно прожить 8 месяцев))

----------


## Alva

чтобы прожить 8 месяцев нужна цель

----------


## Irina

Чтобы цель была нужно её определить

----------


## Alva

чтобы определить цель нужно знать, чего хочешь от жизни

----------


## Irina

Чтобы знать чего хочешь от жизни нужно записать все свои мечты, выбрать более реальные и приступить к их осуществлению. (осуществить свои мечты)))

----------


## Alva

(всё очень серьёзно для меня... даже тяжело продолжать)

чтобы приступить к их осуществлению нужен стимул, толчёк

----------


## Irina

Чтобы был стимул нужно быть сильным

----------


## Alva

чтобы быть сильным нужно верить в себя

----------


## Irina

чтобы верить в себя нужно научиться себя ценить

----------


## Alva

чтобы научиться себя ценить нужно полюбить себя

----------


## Irina

Чтобы полюбить себя нужно помнить что в тебе хорошего гораздо больше чем плохого.

----------


## Alva

чтобы хорошего было гораздо больше чем плохого нужно работать над собой

----------


## Irina

чтобы работать над собой нужно иметь желание

----------


## Alva

чтобы иметь желание работать над собой нужно чтобы был кто-то, ради кого это делать

----------


## Irina

Чтобы было ради кого нужно начать ради себя)

----------


## Jemal

что начать ради себя нужно быть эгоистом.

----------


## Irina

Чтобы быть эгоистом нужно ненавидеть других

----------


## Akasey

чтобы ненавидеть других, нужно быть сильным (бо пабъюць)

----------


## Irina

Чтобы быть сильным нужно наращивать мускулатуру.

----------


## Akasey

чтобы наращивать мускулатуру, нужно жрать белки

----------


## Irina

Чтобы есть белки нужно зарезать свинку

----------


## tra-ta-ta

что бы зарезать свинку надо её откормить

----------


## Irina

Чтобы её откормить нужно время

----------


## tra-ta-ta

то бы было время - надо возможность

----------


## Irina

Чтобы была возможность нужно её изыскать

----------


## Sadist

чтобы её изыскать-нужно потрудиться

----------


## Jemal

что бы потрудиться, нужно не лениться

----------


## Irina

Чтобы не лениться нужно себя заставить.

----------


## Jemal

чтобы себя заставить, нужно иметь кнут

----------


## Irina

чтобы иметь кнут нужно быть пастухом

----------


## Jemal

что бы быть пастухом нужно найти овец

----------


## Irina

чтобы были овцы нужен баран

----------


## Jemal

что бы был баран нужны рога

----------


## Irina

чтобы были рога нужно много кальция

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Что бы было много кальция, надо есть кожуру от яйца  хД

----------


## Irina

Чтобы есть скорлупу нужно иметь крепкий желудок.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Чтобы иметь крепкий желудок, надо не есть скорлупу

----------


## Irina

чтобы есть скорлупу нужны железные зубы

----------

